# Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?



## ogakul93 (10. Februar 2010)

*Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Hi
Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden welchen 120mm Lüfter ich kaufen sollte von denen:


Noiseblocker Multiframe S-Series MF12-S2
Noiseblocker BlackSilent XLP Rev. 3.00
be quiet! SilentWings USC

Der Multiframe ist sehr teuer für einen Lüfter.
Ich suche ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis und der Lüfter muss schon was schaufeln, nicht nur leise sein 

Für andere Vorschläge bin ich offen.
Die neuen 2 Lüfter würden meine aktuellen Gehäuselüfter (NoName) ersetzen (Front + Heck).

MFG
ogakul93


----------



## Uter (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

nehm den: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL2 - 120mm

der hat das selbe lager wie die multiframes ist aber nicht ganz so teuer...

die silent wings sind auch leise, schaufeln aber nicht so viel luft...


----------



## ogakul93 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

ist in meinem vertrautem shop leider nicht lieferbar 
wohne in der schweiz..

Wie siehts mit dem Noiseblocker BlackSilent XLP Rev. 3.00 aus?


----------



## schrubby67 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Hallo, schau dir mal Noctua 120mm Lüfter NF-P12-1300 an. Das die Farbe nicht jedermanns Geschmack ist, schon klar aber das zubehör und was er leistet ist gut.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Ebenfalls empfehlenswert:
heise online-Preisvergleich: Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm, 45.04-78.32m³/h, 8-12dB(A) (UCEV12) / Deutschland
und
heise online-Preisvergleich: Enermax Apollish silber 120x120x25, 700-1700rpm, 49.24-121.93m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCAP12-S) / Deutschland
und
heise online-Preisvergleich: Enermax Twister Cluster 120x120x25mm, 500-1200rpm, 45.04-90.08m³/h, 8-14dB(A) (UCCL12) / Deutschland

wobei die mit 1000 U/min als Gehäuselüfter völlig ausreichend sind


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Wenn NoiseBlocker dann entweder den:Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL2 - 120mm
oder halt den, den Uter vorgeschlagen hat.

(Es gibt auch einen NB BlackSilent Fan *XL1*, welcher langsamer dreht und somit leiser ist.)


----------



## dbpaule (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Noctua ist schonmal ein guter Ansatz, aber als Gehäuselüfter würde ich eher zum Noctua S12B FLX tendieren. Der Noiseblocker XLP ist nicht schlecht, fängt aber nach kurzer Zeit bereits an zu schleifen. Daher eher den BlackSilent Pro PL1 oder PL2. Auch sehr gut ist die Nanoxia DX12-Serie. Kann die alle wärmstens empfehlen. Wenns etwas günstiger sein soll, dann solltest du den Scythe SlipStream 1200 nehmen. Schaufelt gut Luft und ist dabei eher leise.

LG, Paule


----------



## Uter (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

noctua würd ich nicht nehmen weil sie zwar gut sind aber der aufpreis zu multiframes ist nicht sehr groß und diese sind immernoch die besten... (nur p/l ist bei den black silent pros besser)

enermax würd ich nur nehmen wenn du unbedingt leds willst

wenn black silent dann den xl2 (der pwm dreht unnötig schnell und der xl1 hat einen recht kleinen regelbereich)

die slipstreams sind auch nicht schlecht und haben ein sehr gutes p/l verhältnis aber der unterschied zu den noisblocker mit den sli lagern (multiframes bzw black silent pro) ist deutlich...

wie viel willst du ausgeben?
wie leise genau soll es sein?


----------



## Roman441 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

ich würde dir auch den XL1 Empfehlen Caseking.de » Lüfter » Noiseblocker » Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1 - 120mm
Habe selbst 2 Stück davon im Case
Die XLP variante ist schon ziemlich laut sage ich dir hat allerdings gut kraft


----------



## dbpaule (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Die XL1er kann man nicht empfehlen. Nach einigen Monaten schleifen die erstaunlich laut. Daher lieber nicht! Kannst jedenfalls nix falsch machen mit den Multiframes und mMn auch nicht mit der Nanoxia DX12-Serie! Auf meiner Website hab ich ein 12cm-Lüfter-RoundUp. Aber da Werbung verboten ist hier, darf ich nicht verlinken! Schade.

LG ,Paule


----------



## GxGamer (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Ich habe gestern meinen neuen 120er bekommen:

Arctic Cooling F12

Bin da sehr zufrieden mit. Er wird von meiner Steurung auf 900 rpm runtergeregelt, ich höre so gut wie nix (mein PC steht AUF dem Schreibtisch) und laut den Temperatursensoren ist mein System im Schnitt 5°C kühler.
Für unter 5 Euro würd ich mir den immer wieder holen bzw. wieso mehr bezahlen?


----------



## esszett (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

von denen, die du vorgeschlagen hast, kann ich den von be quiet empfehlen... ich habe - anfangs sehr zoegerlich, weil aeuszerst skeptisch gegenueber testergebnissen - nach und nach meinen kompletten rechner mit lueftern von be quiet bestueckt... ob senkrecht, waagerecht oder sonstwie eingebaut: das lager gibt auch nach mehreren monaten keinen mucks von sich und ist damit eine absolute raritaet auf dem lueftermarkt... zudem laesst sich der silentwings-luefter sehr gut skalieren und dank des nichtvorhandenseins von nebengeraeuschen perfekt in silentsystemen verbauen (was man bspw. von den beworbenen noctua-lueftern nicht behaupten kann)...

grueSZe


----------



## Amlug_celebren (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Verwende Scythe Slipstream 800-1900rpm in meinen Cases, keiner ist bisher ausgefallen, und sie schaufen bei unhörbar bis brachial laut sehr gut Luft.
Die 800rpm sind dabei wunderschön unhörbar, die 1900rpm brachial laut aber fördertechnisch bei weitem besser!

Fazit: Nur empfehlbar,
mit Noiseblocker oder Noctua habe ich wenig erfahrung, wobei die eigentlich nie ein Fehler sind.
Be Quiet ist auch ganz gut, hat nur den Nachteil das die ne hohe ausfall/montagsmoddelrate haben,
hier im Forum gabs mal wen der sich 5 bestellt hat, und 5 gingen nicht, das ist dann eben einfach heftig!


----------



## esszett (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*



Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Fazit: Nur empfehlbar,
> mit Noiseblocker oder Noctua habe ich wenig erfahrung, wobei die eigentlich nie ein Fehler sind.
> Be Quiet ist auch ganz gut, hat nur den Nachteil das die ne hohe ausfall/montagsmoddelrate haben,
> hier im Forum gabs mal wen der sich 5 bestellt hat, und 5 gingen nicht, das ist dann eben einfach heftig!



bist du dir sicher, dass du die neue silentwings-serie von be quiet meinst? wenn ja, waer das krass und das erste mal, dass ich davon hoere... ich hab 8 dieser luefter (120mm usc+pwm, 140mm; alle unterschiedlich alt und daher ziemlich sicher aus unterschiedlichen chargen) und bisher bei keinem irgendwas auszusetzen...


----------



## Amlug_celebren (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*



esszett schrieb:


> bist du dir sicher, dass du die neue silentwings-serie von be quiet meinst? wenn ja, waer das krass und das erste mal, dass ich davon hoere... ich hab 8 dieser luefter (120mm usc+pwm, 140mm; alle unterschiedlich alt und daher ziemlich sicher aus unterschiedlichen chargen) und bisher bei keinem irgendwas auszusetzen...



Ist jemandem hier im Forum passiert, wollte ein Tagebuch glaube ich schreiben, hat extra die neuen überall empfehlenswerten Lüfter genommen, und hat sich riesig gefreut, dann als sie endlich kamen war er total enttäuscht, musste sein Tagebuch erstmal etwas umstrukturieren und neue Lüfter bestellen (andere dann)!
Bin mir 100% sicher, da ich selbst so überrascht war, und zahlreiche andere ebenfalls sehr verwundert waren, aber nunja, es war eben so!

es werden dennoch wahrscheinlich montagsmodelle gewesen sein, die gibts ja bekanntlich überall, will sie hiermit nicht schlechtreden, denn das sind die bestimmt nicht! Nur gibt es auch bei den guten eben schlechte Modelle, wie beim OC z.b. ...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Ich selbst war jahrelang großer Fan der wirklich guten Papst FGLL, danach kamen die grandiosen Noiseblocker XL1 in den Rechner und ich habe große Augen und Ohren gemacht, als der Multiframe kam. Be Quiet hat das noch mal klar getoppt und der kommende EKL Wing Boost ist in seiner Gesamtheit eventuell wieder besser


----------



## Uter (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

warum findest du die silent wings besser als die multiframes? ich find der einzige vorteil ist der preis und der ist bei den black silent pros noch mal etwas besser... 

ekl wing boost? nie gehört... wann sollen die rauskommen und was soll an ihnen so besonders sein?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Die Silent Wings sind bei rund 600 U/min. in meinem Sys subjektiv leiser (wobei leiser eigentlich kaum mehr geht außer passiv *g*) und einen Tick kühler. Zudem finde ich den Regelbereich ansprechender. Der Preis spielt bei mir keine Rolle.

Wing Boost **klick mich** Sollte bis nach der Cebit wohl in den Handel kommen, mehr kann ich derzeit nicht sagen. Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt, offenbar hat EKL sich das beste von Multiframe und Silent Wings genommen, verfeinert und optimiert. Auf dem Papier klingt er zumindest _imo_ besser.


----------



## Uter (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

hm ich find mein multiframe hat bei gleicher lautstärke einen besseren durchsatz aber auch bei mir ist die lautstärke subjektiv...

der wing boost sieht wirklich nicht schlecht aus aber ich seh keine wirklichen entkoppler nur einen x förmigen rahmen ob der stabil ist und trotzdem gut entkoppelt? außerdem bin ich mal gespannt ob das lager gut ist bisher waren die ekls ja nicht die besten... mal abwarten sie scheinen auf jeden fall potential zu haben...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Der Rahmen ist gummiert, dann sitzt in der Bohrung ein sehr weicher Gummiring in dem ein harter Ring sitzt, zudem wird per Gummi-Entkopplern montiert. Und da der Rahmen einem üblichen Lüfter entspricht und nicht durchgehend ist, ist er mit allen CPU-Kühlern kompatibel. Des Weiteren ist er zwar per PWM regelbar, die Adapter erlauben aber auch 5 bzw. 7V. Ziemlich clever _imo_.


----------



## Uter (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

wow klingt wirklich gut... wirds die auch als 140er geben?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Genghis99 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Die sind auch technisch interessant. K.A. waurm die nicht erhältlich sind.

Gentle Typhoon 120 mm: Scythe EU GmbH


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Die kommen erst noch.


----------



## lukyluke (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Welche 120 mm Silent-Gehäuselüfter?*

Also wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf. Ich kann nur die Enermax Everest empfehlen! Die laufen maximal bei 1000 Umdrehungen und sind einfach geil leise. Habe 2 120mm und einen 80mm. Kühlen verdammt gut und sind verdammt leise wenn man sie ein ganz bisschen runter regelt. Wie bei mir mit einer Lüftersteuerung bei ca. 800 Umdrehungen. Hamma


----------

